# Water Gardening Projects - Pond network as filter



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello members,

All my water gardening projects pictures (in my own garden).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Your work is beautiful... but I just don't see much value in your projects past "ornamental" value. 

I'd like to see something you do that is related to off-grid.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Wouldn't the pond it self work as a water source in an extreme situation? You may have to purify it but it is there when you need it. Just a thought.


----------

